

Project Free TV shut down - ElTimuro
http://www.free-tv-video-online.info

======
greenyoda
Apparently they just moved to a new domain:
[http://projectfreetv.so](http://projectfreetv.so)

------
ElTimuro
Looks like a makeover. Maybe it was a marketing stunt just posting
"Goodbye"... or just bad communication

